# Hey ~ From a newbie in Herts



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Everyone

I thought I would introduce myself as I am new to this site and there seems to be alot of info on here which I will try and work my way through.

Well a little about me ~ I am 28 almost 29 Dh 28 we have been ttc for 5 years and found out 2 years ago this feb that I have blocked tubes which I may have been born with so the cons say and dh has low sperm count and poor morph only 2% any good.We are going for our 1st co~ordination appt on 7th Feb at IVF Hammersmith to undergo IVF/ICSI which we are both excited about all though me I am very very nervous and not sure what to expect.
We had bloods done last year and had a scan etc all ok but have to have re~test as they have now expired ~ hoping to start our journey mid feb/march time.

Be great to hear from any of you and any hints an tips would be fantastic.

Baby dust to all
x~x~x~x~x~x


----------



## Springs (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi J&J,

just wanting to say welcome to the site  and wishing you sucess on your journey. There will be some wise person on soon who will give you some pointers to sites you may find useful. There are an awful lot of threads and I'm still finding my way around (I could just be slow...) 

Good luck! 

Springs


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi there

Thanks for replying to me I will keep an eye out for more responses.

I have been looking on here for about 2 hours now there is just sooooooooooo much to take in..lol

J
x


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi J and welcome to FF.
Good luck with your tx. If your GP is understanding get them to do all your bloods before you go to Hammersmith in February, otherwise you can find that your tx is delayed for a couple of cycles because they want day 2 fsh results etc. Find out from the Hammersmith exactly what bloods they require, my clinic needed hiv, hepatitis, day 2 fsh, rubella, chlaymidia and some of them can take a couple of weeks to come back. 
Good luck
Love Bev xxxxxx


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Bev

Thanks for that I will give them a call today to see what needs to be done.

I know they told me last time it was a repeat of what we had before which was Hep,Hiv etc....

J
x


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi J, 

I am new on here also and about to embark on IVF or IUI pending some results in Feb. We have been ttc for 3 years which seems like nothing compared to some peeps. 

I've heard that it is best to get all your bloods done at your GP for time and cost.

Just thought I would wish you all the best and hopefully you will have your BFP sooner than you think.

Lost of Baby Dust, 

Shon x


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello Shon

I hope you get some good news in feb ~ do you know the date that you are due to go in for you lap?

Well mine is all done through NHS anyway and was done at the clinic before but it takes me 1 and a half hours to get there so would be better if my docs could do them ~ think I will have to make some calls today to get stuff sorted can't believe its only round the corner ~ eeekk! lol


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ok lets give you some links!!

You have found the Hammersmith girls so thats sorted...

Where else can I point you...

erm

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=181.0 info guide

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0 IVF gen chit chat

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0 ICSI gen chit chat (you may go this route if sperm are an issue...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66631.0 questions for first consult

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0 male factors

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0 cycle buddies

Erm thats a start, the mods are better at this than me. But have fun looking around. As you can see its very active on here....!!

Catch you soon

And welcome again.


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks darl for all your help x


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

J, 

My Lap is booked for the 4th Feb, really want it to be over and done with so we can move on knowing the results. I have a feeling that my tubes will be blocked, and so I am prepared for that. But obviously hope that they are fine. 

Is your DH taking loads of VITS - my DH is taking loads, D, E, C, Zinc and Selenium ... get them all in Tesco's. We were told to take two doses of Vit C a day. 

Are you getting all your treatment on NHS? 



Shon x


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Shon

No Dh is not taking anything at the moment I think we will have to start him on something now.
I am not taking anything either as I havent been advised to.

Yes my treatment is funded through NHS well one cycle ~ so fingers x'd it happens first time.

Have you had the dye test before the Hysteroscopy?


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,  

Welcome to Fertility Friends, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Good luck on your journey

HUggles
Nikki


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi JandJ,

Just like to say hello and welcome to fertility friends  

   with your journey!



                                Strawberries x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Emma and to all of you

Thank you so much for making me feel welcome.

x


----------



## Koko78 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi J
I just wanted to say hi and welcome to FF. I am also with Hammersmith and am about to undergo my first ICSI scheduled for March/April. I have found this website so helpful when I needed info or have a little rant.

K


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey there koko

I looked at my paperwork today I have co-ordination appt on the 7th feb and it says treatment march/april looks like we may be there at the same time. have you had your co=ord appt yet?

Where abouts are you from ~ are you NHS funded or private? We were lucky enough to go NHS.


----------



## Koko78 (Sep 23, 2007)

I have to have a scan in the next few weeks, dont know why. Then my co-ordination apt on 21st Feb, and my af is due early March so it will all start then. We are with the NHS.


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Ahhh ok the scan you have to have is what i have to have more than likely....Have you had IVF before?
I haven't and they said its a cervical assesment I was reading it in the pack tonight ~ have you got your pack yet ~ I presume you have ~ well it is in there.
I am suppose to be having that done on the 7th and then my af is due about a week and a bit later so not sure if i willbe able to start then which will be when you go in for your scan ~ or they might make me wait for march af to start.

Are you excited about it? I am excited but a little scared also but I think that's expected really. btw I am from Hertfordshire. x


----------



## Koko78 (Sep 23, 2007)

I have my pack and have looked through it all and got myself very confused. This is the first time we have gone through IVF, so we are very excited but also a little confused and scared. I have to have this scan between days 2-7. 
I also live in Hertfordshire. I find the commute to Hammersmith a real pain and the andrology dept and bloods are never open when we have an apt with IVF.


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes I found ours confusing also but I suppose when we start we will get our heads around things.
I went to HH in Dec and it took us 2.45 hours to get there it was a nightmare as we drive as I do not like trains and then it cost a fortune to park also...
O i don't know what that scan is that you have to have then ~ maybe you could give them a call to find out? I sa Dr Karasu and she said that I had to have a scan just to check everything was in order or something I don't really know that much about it tbh.

So do you have many friends that you are able to talk to about IVF? I have my friends but really find I can be alot more open if I am talking to others that are going through the same rollacoaster.

I am in Stevenage and have met another lady tonight from Hitchin which is fab as I haven't been able to talk to ppl that are so close to me before ~ I guess you just start thinking that maybe it's only you that has a problem in the area (which of course is not true) hmmmm well good luck to all is all I can say! x


----------



## Koko78 (Sep 23, 2007)

I had only talked to one friend and she lives abroad, but recently have told my mum as she does acupuncture so decided she could help.  We have also talked to a couple of friends but dont really want people to ask lots of questions and they always want to know exactly when we will have IVF and i'd rather not tell anyone. It is so much easier talking on here as people know so much and help when its needed.


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Ahhh ok so are you more of a person that likes to keep yourself to yourself then?

I prefer to talk to friends about it ~ at first I kept things to myself and then it got to much for me as I realised that I needed the support from friends and family but when we got married ppl would constantly ask and still do so 'when you having babies' I do feel like shouting sometimes that we have tried and it doesn't work but there are ppl you can tell and ppl you can't, I am lucky that all my friends are so close to me and they have been a real help.

Well I am here if ever you need to talk I'll try to help as much as I can.

x


----------



## Koko78 (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm normaly quite open about everything but have found this quite a blow, I always wanted a big family, me and my boyfriend have been together for 14 years (i'm 29 and he is 32) so we always get asked when we are going to have kids.
My mum has been fantastic, she works in womens health and does acupuncture. She works in a private hospital with an IVF unit and has spoken to her friends there to get some more info. I am going to start seeing one of her friends for aromatherapy soon, i'm really looking forward to that.

(sorry it took so long to reply but my laptop died and i had to do a uick recharge so i'm sure it will go again soon)


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

K

Thats ok hun no worries.

Your mum sounds like an absolute Gem you are lucky to have someone in that field it really will help you when you need it the most.
I am looking into having accupuncture but never had that before either so not really sure what to expect from that but have heard it can be a fab help with IVF espesh before EC and after ET so will be looking into that a bit more just need to find someone....

I can see why ppl might ask you if you and your partner have been together for so long, I have been with my dh for 6 and half years and I too wanted a big family and thought it would happen right away and it never it knocked me for six and I was sp depressed and down and found it so hard to communicate with anyone at first but I am trying to get on with my life the best way I can.  A friend annouced she is expecting and I took that quite bad cried for hours and hours ~ she is coming to see me tomorrow so am hoping all will go ok there! I'm sure I will be fine ~ it'll be our turn soon you'll see.

I really hope things work out for you guys~as I do for us ~ lets keep those positive thoughts going aye! hehehe x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello JandJ, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Why don't you head on over to the cycle buddies thread and join the other ladies having tx in February:

*Leap year Loonies - Feb/Mar cycle buddies ~*CLICK HERE

We also have a running thread for Hammersmith Hospital where you will meet other ladies having tx there:

*Hammersmith Hospital (subject to new threads) ~ *CLICK HERE

And here's some general links that will help you learn the "lingo", find out more about your tx and make friends:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck with your tx. 

C~x


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi C

Thanks for all that info I will get on and have look at some point today....

J
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx[/center​


----------

